# Steam,Origin/DIGITAL delivery VS DVD/CD Optical Storage



## Prashmith (May 16, 2014)

the title is after it all do you think we should save the enviornment and buy all stuff online or think its too complicated to do  wacky debit cards or online download internet speeds etc Or do you think we need to invent a brand new better hi-fi system?(i dont know which and how) thats the poll anyways so lets see who wins


----------



## Nerevarine (May 16, 2014)

Why do you create these stupid threads, its really pointless.. have you even used steam/origin before ?
Both have their uses, origin/steam for their good deals, dvds for no downloads, no wait..
Is that what you wanted to hear ?


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 19, 2014)

~just increasing post counts on a dumb thread~


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 19, 2014)

I thought the post count won't increase in chit-chat thread!!


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 19, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> ~just increasing post counts on a dumb thread~



No it doesn't increase if you post here


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 19, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> No it doesn't increase if you post here



i didnt knew it :'(


----------

